# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  كيف الحصول على زراعة الأسنان الفورية

## فهمي سامر

*كيف الحصول على زراعة الأسنان الفورية مع افضل الطبيب في الهند بأقل تكلفة*

*الهند هي بلد متطورة ومتقدمة من حيث الخدمات الطبية والتقنية المتطورة والحديثة في علوم الطب وخاصة في طب الاسنان  وخبرة الاطباء مع وانسب بلد من حيث الاسعار لزراعة الاسنان و هي بلد طيب للسياحة والسياحة العلاجية نحن نوفر للمرضى الخدمات العلاج مع السياحة داخل المدينة وخارجها كي يرتاح المرضى نفس الاسعار عندنا اقل 70% من الدول الاوربى والخدمات نفسها بل احسن منها والاطباء متميزين اكثر وذو خبرة طويلة*  
*لمزيد من المعلومات ممكن تزور الموقع :  https://www.cureindia.com/ar*
*زراعة الاسنان الفورية في الهند في نيودلهي*  
*الحين زراعة الاسنان اصبحت سهلا جدا كما كان هي صعبا جدا، افصحت تقنية الزراعة متطورة جدا وممكن الزراعة الفورية فقط في 3 ايام ، زراعة الاسنان الفورية في 3 ايام*  
*زراعة الاسنان في 3 ايام*
*1.    اليوم الاول: في الزيارة الأولى ، يقوم طبيب الزراعة بفحص المريض سريريًا ، يتبعه OPG  اشعة الاسنان البانوراما ضروريا التي  سيتم إجراؤها للتقييم الأولي. سيتم إجراء فحص ثلاثي الأبعاد لـ ( اشعة رنين له مرفق OPG داخلي) إذا لزم الأمر ، للتخطيط الدقيق. سيتم عرض موضع ظاهري للزرعات للمريض في 3D CBCT SCAN ، قبل وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على خطة العلاج. كجزء من تخطيط العلاج ، سيتم شرح الأسلوب وعامل التكلفة وخيارات الأسنان الثابتة المختلفة للمريض.*
*2.    اليوم الثاني:  الدكتور سيقوم بالبنج الموضعي  لخلع الأسنان وبعد الخلع  ويزرع الغرسات القاعدية أيضًا مباشرة  أثناء الزيارة الثانية نفسها في العيادة. تؤخذ القياس للأسنان الدائمة، في الزيارة الثانية يتم خلغ والزراعة القياس الاول للفك السفلى.*
*3.    اليوم الثالث : واليوم التالي سيتم الاجراءات نفسها للفك السفلى، بعد البنج الموضعي يكون الخلع وزراعة الغرسات وياخذ القياس الاول في هذه الايام لازم للمريض ياخذ الاشياء الباردة مثلا ايسكريم والماء البارد مثل الثلج.*
*4.    اليوم الرابع : الأسنان الصناعية الدائمة يتم إعدادها وتثبيتها حسب الطلب في خلال 5 أيام. وبالتالي يتم الانتهاء من الجدول الزمني لأسنان ثابتة دائمة في 5 أيام في رحلة واحدة.*
*https://www.cureindia.com/ar/treatme...B1%D9%8A%D8%A9*
*زراعة الاسنان الكاملة على 4 مسامير*  
*زراعة الاسنان الكاملة على 4 مسامير هي طريقة جديدة وحديثة للمرضى الخاص الذين لا يمكن لهم الزراعة الفورية بسبب فقدان العظم في الفكين ولا يحتمل الزراعة الفورية ويحتاج زراعة العظام وترقيع العظام العلاج في مرحلتنين والمرحلة الثانية بعد 3 شهور مدة الاقامة في المرحلة الاولى اسبوع تقريبا والمرحلة الثانية اسبوع نفسها تقريبا لمزيد من المعلومات ممكن زيارة الموقع :*
*https://www.cureindia.com/ar/treatme...85%D9%8A%D8%B1*
*زراعة الاسنان الكاملة على 6 مسامير*  
*طريقة زراعة الاسنان الكاملة على 6 مسامير هي طريقة قديمة للمرضى لديهم ضعف في اللثة والعظم لا يحتمل الزراعة الفورية ويحتاج الوقت كي تمسك الزراعة مع عظم اللثة في هذه الحالة ايضا المريض يحتاج الى زراعة الاسنان في مرحلتين والمرحلة الثانية بعد 3 شهور تقريبا، خلال هذه الفترة يكون للمريض التركيب الموقت للاكل والتركيب النهائي بعد 3 شهور تقريبا. * 
*لمزيد من المعلومات ممكن زيارة الموقع : https://www.cureindia.com/ar/treatme...85%D9%8A%D8%B1*
*تصميم ابتسامة هوليود في الهند*  
*ابتسامة هوليود هي تجميل الاسنان الامامية التي تظهر وقت الابتسامة هي الابتسامة الفاخرة التي تنسب الى ممثلات هوليود لحسن ابتسامتها، نحن نوفر تجميل الاسنان او تصميم ابتسامة هوليود في افضل عيادة الاسنان مع ارخص الاسعار ومع افضل النوعية من الزركونية ومع الضمان مدى 15 سنة او أكثر لمزيد من المعلومات او للحصول على العلاج ممكن زراعة الموقع : * 
*https://www.cureindia.com/ar/treatme...A7%D9%85%D8%A9*
*الخدمات التي نوفر للمرضى  مجانا كي يرتاج المريض تفسيا من الاتعاب الاخرى ولتسهيل السفر الى الهند للعلاج. * 

*خدمة    الترجمة والتنسيق الطبي في الهند* *بطاقة    الشريحة للمواصلات داخل الهند* *السيارة    للمواصلات من العيادة الى السكن* *الاستقبال    في المطار من السياة وكذلك التوديع الى    المطار بعد انتهاء العلاج* *تحويل    العملات* 

*لمزيد من المعلومات ممكن الاتصال على  00919650794394*
* 00919650857739  *  
*البريد الالكتروني:support@cureindia.com*
*

*

----------

